# Sage's Alien Eye Look (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice And Shiney.


















Before Putting On Her Moves.









In Action.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

The What Did I Do Look.










Slowing Down The Pace.










Attention Else Where.










Say What?










Calling It Quits.










Working On Halter After Our Ride.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

What a gorgeous horse, such a unique and beautiful color! Your photos are wonderful, so clear and vibrant! I wish you lived locally, I'd love to get some professional shots of my guy!


----------



## Finn88 (Aug 30, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

beautiful!!!! i absalutly love her!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She is sooooooo beautiful! If she disappears, I did not do it!!! Teheheheheh!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I wouldnt call it an alien eye, maybe just a little bitty bit pig eyed, but she is still a lovely girl! She is coming along beautifully!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

what is "alien eyed?" stunning horse


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's so Diva looking! lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

<drool> She's so lovely!!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love her, alien eye and all.... what exactly is her coloring called? And what color do you show in? I bet she would look amazing in a lighter turquoise or even a sage or lime green. Drool/swoon.


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Citrus said:


> I love her, alien eye and all.... what exactly is her coloring called? And what color do you show in? I bet she would look amazing in a lighter turquoise or even a sage or lime green. Drool/swoon.


I Agree!! She is beautiful! And those colors would look fantastic on her.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Citrus said:


> I love her, alien eye and all.... what exactly is her coloring called? And what color do you show in? I bet she would look amazing in a lighter turquoise or even a sage or lime green. Drool/swoon.


She's a grulla (black dun) and a particularily stunning example at that! I adore grulla's but it can be a tricky color, as it comes in many shades and I've seen some really "less then appealing" shades. She's that perfect minted silver color, she's absolutely breathtaking!

Love her conformation as well, she's so lean and sleek, is she racing bred? My kind of horse!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Lookin good!!! Wish I had a huge round pen like that!!! I'm jealous! Lol!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You can blame me if she goes missing. LOL. Stunning horse. I agree with Mikolaj, she grulla.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

stunning, she's my favourite colour and my favourite breed XD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wipes drool off keyboard* LOVE!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. I haven't been on here in a few days. 

Sage is a grulla, as stated a black based dun. She isn't alien eyed or pig eyed. She has dark around her eyes and the lighting made them look a little funky. lol 

I use turqoise for her show colors. She's actually not very lean at all. She had just recently turned three in these pictures and was shedded out completely too. She is 95.0% foundation quarter horse. She's about 15.0/15.1 and weighs about 1,000 pounds. I just measured her to get blanket for her. She wears a 78 now.

Her pedigree.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+star+in+hollywood

These are recently pictures. 


















These are a few with her show colors.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think what they meant by lean was how good of shape she's in. Nice and muscley!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I always love to look at this horses photo! Her color with the beautiful light make her very photogenic. 
This gal has lots of flare and personality. I love her show colors. She is growing into herself and looks great! Good Job....If I ever come up to Montana I am coming to see her in person...hehe
Lovely girl!
Halfpass


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahh by lean and the comment of racing blood made me think thoroughbred not as in skinny lol 

I'm willing to let people see her lol she's my baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomHorsey (Oct 10, 2010)

*Runs over to horsey "come here pony I IS STEALING U!!!!*<----Drool


----------

